# Gateshead and Newcastle



## 8den (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm getting stuck in a rural farm in Gateshead from the middle of Feb til the start of june.

The owners are great I want to know nice food/cheese places, etc..

I lived in London for the best part of decade just never knew how to properly escape (I'm irish).


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2013)

Which bit of Gateshead are you in?

There's farmers markets in Newcastle (first Friday of the month) and Tynemouth (third Saturday of the month).  There's probably one in Durham too, plus there's farm shops.  Depends how far you want to travel.


----------

